# Escambia 4-22 fun day



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Had a fun day on Escambia today. Every single one of my fishing buddies was out of town today, so I hit it on my own. Total for the day was 11 bass, 5 redfish and 4 trout. I was surprised the trout were still in the river and they were all stout keeper fish. I got most of the bass and reds on a Chartreuse terminator spinnerbait. The trout came on the Smithwick Rogue. I tried one of the KVD "burner' Spinnerbaits this AM. Good bait for catching fish, but it was already bent out of shape after just two small bass. If I had of caught 10 fish on it today, like I did the Terminator, it would have been a piece of wasted junk. Don't waste your money, they're expensive. I also got a few bass on a chartreuse KVD shallow runner. Anyway, it was fun despite the wind. Mostly, I tried to stay out of it, or just turned the boat and went with it.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

nicely done. i was skeptical with the front that moved through last night and went golfing instead. Were you down around the grass?


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Did you put in at the swamphouse or jims? That's a nice total of fishing, especially by yourself.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

I put in at Smith's. I mostly fished the hot water outlet just to stay out of the wind. It was pretty productive. The temp was about 75F compared to 71F in the main river. I also fished quite a bit in Saultsman's Bayou, in the grass, but I had to try to get the wind behind me as much as possible. All the redfish came out of Saultsmans. It was a good day on the water.


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice work AP! Wish I could have went with you. Damn out of town weddings!


----------

